# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Panasonic HDC-SD66

## Friedel

Moin,
habe in den Kleinanzeigen keine passende Kategorie gefunden, deshalb setze ich es jetzt hier rein...

Verkaufe meinen ca. 1 Jahre alten Camcorder. Im Lieferumfang enthalten sind:
-Panasonic HDC-SD 66 FULL HD inkl. Akku
-Sony SD HC 16GB
-Panasonic Ladegert
-AV-Multi-Kabel
-Touch-Pan
-USB Kabel (zur Datenbertragung von dem Camcorder auf den PC)
-CD-ROM Software (HD Writer AE 2.0)
-CD-Rom Bedienungsanleitung
-Bedienungsanleitung (Deutsch)
-Kameratasche

Der Camcorder funktioniert einwandfrei, hat keine Kratzer und ist daher als neuwertig zu betrachten. Ich selber habe ihn leider zu selten benutzt, daher verkaufe ich ihn nun. Bei Interesse einfach eine E-Mail schreiben, Versand ist mglich. Allerdings wre es mir lieber wenn er abgeholt wird, um sich von der Funktion vor Ort zu berzeugen... 
Ich kann auch die Rechnung mitgeben, habe ihn damals bei Media Markt gekauft, glaube da gibt es 2 Jahre Garantie, also wre noch knapp ein Jahr Garantie auf dem Gert...

Neupreis (inkl. 16GB SD Karte): ca. 460
Ich biete den Camcorder fr 390 V.H. an...

Bei Interesse einfach melden!

Viele Gre,
Friedel

----------

